# Bottom Bracket Cutout - Steel Frames



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Did De Rosa cutout their heart logo in the bottom bracket of their vintage steel frame models from the 80's?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I think they stopped around 1977-78, with some exceptions, like all thing Italian, it seems.


----------

